# Should Boston be included in the Northeast Megalopolis?



## Cee_em_bee (May 12, 2004)

JBOB said:


> The U.S. is the best, the greatest country in the world... Freedom, Liberty and Justice for ALL...



That was totally irrelevant and provokative for no reason whatsoever, stfu.


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

^^ What's wrong with a little patriotism?


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

For one, it's inaccurate.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

JBOB said:


> The U.S. is the best, the greatest country in the world... Freedom, Liberty and Justice for ALL...


God you are such a *******.


----------



## JBOB (Aug 26, 2005)

^^^^^^^^

What's wrong you don't like FREEDOM, LIBERTY AND JUSTICE FOR ALL...


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah we have that here in the UK aswell. It's not exclusive of the US you know. You ******** do make me laugh.


----------



## NovaWolverine (Dec 28, 2004)

Yeah, ok, like UKers don't believe their country is the greatest, give me a break. There's nothing wrong with being patriotic, the freedom and justice for all part is a little inaccurate, still better than many have it, and the greatest country in the world part is true. No one said anything was exclusive to the US. Besides, saying it and doing something irrational is another thing, no one even mentioned political alignment or issues or any of that.

And then you say they're a *******. 

Like I can mention Buddha and no one will give me shit, I'm liberal, at peace, etc., but the second Jesus is mentioned I'd be called a radical fundamentalist bible-thumping *******.


----------



## Scraper Enthusiast (Oct 4, 2005)

Jesus is peace. I don't understand why anyone would have a problem with His name being spoken of.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 12, 2002)

Again, _what_ was the point of saying "The U.S. is the best, the greatest country in the world... Freedom, Liberty and Justice for ALL...", as a post in and of itself, in a thread about whether or not Boston should be included in the Megalopolis? Saying that _in no way whatsoever_ contributed positively to this thread, and instead (predictably - and rightfully so) offended basically every non-American, as well as plenty of Americans such as myself. Chest-thumping self-righteousness is always a sign of overcompensation.

Anyways, the red represents Census blocks of 1000 pp sq mile or greater in density.


----------



## NovaWolverine (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm not ultra conservative bible thumping person, but I just hate the double standard that exists.

There's no compensation, I think most of the people that think the US is the best country in the world, myself included, actually believe it, US may have some issues, which everyone acknowledges, but nevertheless. Except these forums, which seem to be almost entirely chest-thumping, here for instance, it is mostly compensating.

A person taking pride in one's country shouldn't get you pissed, again, if another country does it, it's ok, when America does it, it's bad b/c we're screwing up the world, most pride like rhetoric you take with a grain of salt anyway, whether it's talking about a role model or another subject people refer to as best and greatest. Anyway it isn't related to the thread at all. You're right, and ultimately shouldn't have been said.

Yes, Boston absolutely is a part of the Megalopolis, as we improve rail and get the mag lev slowly going along with the increased development, I don't know if it's even a question. I think every city in the Bos-Wash corridor considers itself and eachother as a part of the megalopolis.


----------



## NovaWolverine (Dec 28, 2004)

The biggest gap is between NYC and Boston, but it's really nothing in the grand scheme of things and continues to be become even less with technology and transportion advancements.


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

I would agree that what he said was irrelevant for this thread... but still, it isn't a bad thing to say in general. And Novawilvarine, you are totally accurate. Everyone except for us is allowed to have pride in their country, but if WE do,then we are redencks. Here's some information that may shock America-haters. It is actually possible to take pride in our country and not like the presdient. As a matter of fact, that is the case of about 60% of Americans, myself included. Bush's approval rating is below 40% ok. We aren't all Bush loving neocons. And. to all of you Bush loving neocons out there... same goes to you. We aren't considered unpatriotic for not liking Bush. We are just as much of, and just as proud to be Americans as you are.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 12, 2002)

There are perhaps appropriate places for loud, in-your-face patriotism; a thread about whether or not Boston belongs in the Megalopolis, on a sky scraper internet forum with a diverse, international membership is not one of them.


----------



## JBOB (Aug 26, 2005)

I agree with some of you and disagree with some of you.. I said what I said like it or not get over it... BosWash I don't like that name... Megalopolis is ok but North East is where I'm from and Live... It was here thriving before those dumb names and it will be here afterwards (Hopefully with all this terrorist crap goin on...) We've been talking about the uniqueness of the EAST COAST for years some lady or man or whomever came along and tried to package us... The name stinks who cares, New England seperated itself that's there right... But overall it's the North Eastern Part of the United states so driving in several hours in any direction I can get to one of our Most Influential Major Cities....


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

No, see. The reason I call it BosWash is because where I am from, Rochester, is techinically part of the North East too. But isn't even close to being part of that heavily urban area... but it's still a decent sized city, along with other inland NE cities like Buffalo. Pittsburgh, and Syracuse. Those ciites are all part of the Northeast too.


----------



## JBOB (Aug 26, 2005)

> No, see. The reason I call it BosWash is because where I am from, Rochester, is techinically part of the North East too. But isn't even close to being part of that heavily urban area... but it's still a decent sized city, along with other inland NE cities like Buffalo. Pittsburgh, and Syracuse. Those ciites are all part of the Northeast too.


That's your choice, I agreed with you on some statements especially the Patriot statement... All of those cities belong and are in the N.E and States...
The names are my concern and I like the N.E. or East Coast.. BosWash Don't like New Wash, no Phil wash, no, I like the N.E. corridor or North East... Next someone will come up with willywonkawapolis....


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

I've always called it the Coastal Northeast too.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

It's called the Northeast megalopolis because it's a large grouping of urban area that is in the Northeast. So it's not saying that they're the only cities in the Northeast...


----------



## Gusterfell (Oct 6, 2005)

That rural area in Eastern CT and western RI is still pretty densely settled compared to rural areas elsewhere in the country. In all of southern New England, there aren't really any large areas of farmland or forests. Instead, the area outside the big cities is full of smaller towns and villages, connected by areas of more or less steady, lower density development. The development pattern is much like what you find in Europe, rather than the more usual American pattern of urban core>suburban sprawl>vast undeveloped rural space. So, while Boston isn't directly connected to the rest of the megalopolis by constant urban space, its sphere of lighter development is still very much connected.


That said, my area ( a small city in southern RI) is very heavily influenced by Providence, and somewhat less so by Boston. New York's influence is minimal.


----------



## NovaWolverine (Dec 28, 2004)

It's just like calling my area Nova. Northern Virginians don't even call Northern Virginia Nova. When people say Nova, we think NOrthern VirginiA Community College. NOVA is just something other people come up with and I go with it to make it easy. I don't mind Bos-Wash, as long as it's not the most popular name. I don't like megalopolis, but I do like East Coast corridor. Because it acknowledges DC and B'more as East Coast cities, I don't like it when people try to say they're not b/c as far as urbanity, lifestyle and pace of living, and for most part politics it still belongs.


----------

